# Belltown apartment building to be demolished



## mark handler (Mar 12, 2011)

Updated Mar 11, 2011 - 11:44 am

Belltown apartment building to be demolished

KIRO Radio staff

A 25-story apartment tower in Belltown will start coming down next month.

The city has signed off on a demolition plan for The McGuire, reports the Seattle PI. But don't expect to see the building crash to the ground with explosives.

Starting April 4, the building will be taken down in small pieces, because it's too dangerous to implode. The whole process will take more than a year.

The building is plagued with construction defects that are too costly to fix.

http://www.mynorthwest.com/category/local_news_articles/20110311/Belltown-apartment-building-to-be-demolished/

Bonneville Seattle

1820 Eastlake Avenue East

Seattle, Wa 98102

(206) 726-7000


----------

